# source for circuit boards



## nwga (Jan 12, 2015)

Anyone know a good source for circuit boards? I am specifically looking for printed circuit AL55518 for a john Deere 2955 (not the printed circuit that holds fuses that pops up on every search but the printed board that it snaps into)


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I wondered why you just did not order one from JD, as I did last March for my 2355.....and then I saw the $300+ price tag on that little board. Mine was $49.....did yours burn up badly?

Mine was curling the thin pasted circuits so I super glued it down and it worked. If it is not too badly corrupted, I would check with a technician at the radio shack or check with a repair technician at your local computer repair business.

There is someone in your hometown or nearby that can do a patch job on those boards.

Mine is about the size of yours, so I cannot imagine what the deal is.....maybe demand?

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

80% of the price is they know they have you over the barrel, they know you're not gonna run to Napa and buy one.

Silly little unload control module for the 8780 went out in the middle of harvest, couldn't unload the combine, local dealer had one, $1200 later was picking corn again.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep know what you mean....I was filling my Bobcat up down in the field with cans so I turned the ignition on to watch the gauge so as not to overfill in the field. Like a DA, I go off and leave the ignition on overnight and come back and the thing wont start and keeps blowing a fuse....board fried....replaced at the tune of $1000 plus $200 for service call to plug-in and re-program.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8gross (Sep 12, 2011)

Try giving FarmTronics a call. They are located in Regina, Sk. They deal with a lot of circuit boards. Sent them an air seeder monitor without any issues.


----------



## nwga (Jan 12, 2015)

Vol: It does not show signs of being burned up badly but I have numerous electrical haywire issues from light/AC/radio/starting problems with constant battery drain. I have to leave the dash open and unplug the circuit board or the battery will be dead the next day. Between this and the fact that I read of other people having numerous problems around the board im pretty sure thats the problem. I was hopeing there as a cheap alternative to the 300 buck board to drop in and hope for a fix. I noticed the fuse board pops up on google searches everywhere for about half of the dealers price, just no luck in finding the main PCB. I could take it to the dealership but that would incur transporation cost and by the hour dealer troubleshooting. It would probably be just cheaper to drop the 300 at that point.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Is used an option?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Is used an option?


That could be a possibility if one could be found.....it may be a high demand low supply item....and used electronics do have substantial risk.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> That could be a possibility if one could be found.....it may be a high demand low supply item....and used electronics do have substantial risk.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Obviously you wouldn't want to spend a whole lot for a used one without some sort of guarantee. I just wondered if there were any available at all on the used market. It would at least be worth a call or two to find out.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Ag Express Electronics will probably rebuild your old one. They have a website, and 3 locations.

Rodney


----------

